# The Lion Guard



## Xitheon (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm 32 years old and I watch this kiddy shit show but I have to admit that I enjoy it a bit. I love the new characters even though it effects the continuity of TLK canon (as if anyone should care.)

I like the sympathetic, "good" hyena characters; in a way it is a childhood dream of mine fulfilled. I love hyenas and to see (some of them) portrayed as the good guys for once is brilliant.

Bunga is annoying but cute, so I can tolerate him. That had to be said.

I like the variety of animal species portrayed. It evokes memories of trips to the zoo and semi educational nature videos at preschool. I suppose it is comforting to me as it brings back happy memories of childhood.

So yeah, it's crap but it's my kind of crap.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Feb 24, 2020)

I enjoyed it for the most part, I just wish they would have had more scenes with Zira and the outlanders in it. They had the perfect opportunity for Zira to see Scar's spirit and didn't explore it.
But it was fun for the most part, even if some scenes made me think...yeah this is completely unrealistic. Namely the roar and Kion lifting Pride Rock with it.
But for a kid's show it wasn't too bad. I did like Fuli and Jasiri and it was nice seeing Kiara have a younger brother. I probably enjoyed the last season the most, the whole Scar in the lava thing was just...what the heck? lol


----------

